# World War I Aerial Photos



## NavyShooter (2 Mar 2016)

Well, 

This evening, I was mucking about with a couple of things and ended up on the path of looking at some WWI Trench maps, through the McMaster University Archive:

http://library.mcmaster.ca/maps/ww1/ndx5to40.htm

Looking at maps, then discovered aerial photos:

http://lt1.mcmaster.ca/ww1/wrz4mp.php?grid=51b

In particular, this one:

http://digitalarchive.mcmaster.ca/islandora/object/macrepo%3A4749/-/collection&view

I was interested to see if I could find where the photo was taken, and what's still there today...here's my result from Google Earth:


----------



## NavyShooter (2 Mar 2016)

Here's the image I came up with:


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Mar 2016)

Much is still identifiable today between the two.  Looks much nicer 99 years on.  Excellent idea for a treasure hunt of sorts.  Thanks, NS.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Nov 2016)

Here is another one.

http://digitalarchive.mcmaster.ca/islandora/object/macrepo%3A4778/-/collection&view

This one is from the vicinity of the town of Potijze, near Ypres.  Location approximately 50.51.41N 2.55.14E, Elevation approximately 2000 feet.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Nov 2016)

And another....this one is near Hill 70.

http://digitalarchive.mcmaster.ca/islandora/object/macrepo%3A5095/-/collection&view

This one was taken in September 1917, a month after my great great uncle was killed in the battle.  His body was never found, so it's likely that he fell somewhere in this image.


----------



## NavyShooter (27 Nov 2016)

One more for the night.  Menin.

Image is from May 10, 1917.

http://digitalarchive.mcmaster.ca/islandora/object/macrepo%3A4923/-/collection&view

Matches up with an overhead view of Menin, taken at 50.47.57N 3.07.41E, Elevation of 8200 feet, with the top of the map set to approximately a heading of 280 degrees.


----------

